# Using Rawtherapee for Canon EOS RP



## SumanV (Apr 10, 2020)

I wanted to check other softwares for processing RAW files for my EOS RP and I came across Rawtherapee (RT). When I open the RAW files using RT, I notice couple of things. First, the exif information doesn't come up and second, the picture looks soft and has desaturated colors compared to the view in DPP 4.10. 

Has anyone used RT for EOS RP? Does one have to tweak settings to match the output of DPP with RT? Also, when I open the raw file in DPP, I see the image. Am I looking at the embedded image or is it the true RAW image? I think it is the embedded JPG that I am viewing as I know how the raw image looks like as I had used Fastrawviewer/Rawdigger before.


----------



## jvillain (Apr 11, 2020)

My understanding is that Rawtherapee it's self doesn't support CR3 yet but rather a fork of Rawtherapee named Aces has pulled in the latest libraw and is now supporting it. Is that what you are running?


----------



## SumanV (Apr 11, 2020)

jvillain said:


> My understanding is that Rawtherapee it's self doesn't support CR3 yet but rather a fork of Rawtherapee named Aces has pulled in the latest libraw and is now supporting it. Is that what you are running?



Sorry for the late reply @jvillain. How do I check if this has the latest libraw? I suspected that my RT 5.8 has an issue with the RAW files of EOS RP (.CR3) as it doesn't show any EXIF data. At the same time I also thought that if it doesn't support RP/CR3 then I shouldn't be able to open the RAW file. Are there any settings I should be worried about?

Regards
Suman


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 12, 2020)

I haven't heard of the software. Why are you using it/what benefits?


----------



## SumanV (Apr 12, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> I haven't heard of the software. Why are you using it/what benefits?



I read from a post in the DPReview astrophotography forum that Rawtherapee does a good job (in handling noise?) in demosaicing the RAW files. Hence, I thought I will experiment with it. The issue I have is that the image previews from DPP and Rawtherapee are completely different. If the differences are with respect to WB then I can understand. However, I am seeing that the raw files (embedded jpeg?) look softer in Rawtherapee. 

Best regards
Suman


----------



## jvillain (Apr 13, 2020)

I find if I'm not careful I learn some thing new every day. If you are running RT 5.8 it has partial support for CR3 files. This may be you issue.

- CR3 support: image data is decoded so you can process your raw files, but metadata is not supported yet. If you have an ICC or DCP input profile for your CR3-producing camera, you will need to point RawTherapee to it manually (Color tab > Color Management > Input Profile > Custom).









Beep6581/RawTherapee


A powerful cross-platform raw photo processing program - Beep6581/RawTherapee




github.com


----------



## SumanV (Apr 13, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I find if I'm not careful I learn some thing new every day. If you are running RT 5.8 it has partial support for CR3 files. This may be you issue.
> 
> - CR3 support: image data is decoded so you can process your raw files, but metadata is not supported yet. If you have an ICC or DCP input profile for your CR3-producing camera, you will need to point RawTherapee to it manually (Color tab > Color Management > Input Profile > Custom).
> 
> ...



Thanks @jvillain. I don't have an ICC/DCP profile. Does DPP have it? If it does how can I use it?

Edit: I have found the profiles in my DPP folder: Digital Photo Professional 4\Profiles\CMYK\dataBody. In that folder I have about 20 ICC profiles. I believe that these could be for printers. Can I use these?

Best regards
Suman


----------



## jvillain (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello Suman: I suspect the best place to look for them would be the Canon download site. You can't use the printer ones. Each device along the way camera, monitor, printer etc should have it's own.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2020)

If you have this many questions and problems.....

You might be best served trying something a bit more main stream for doing your RAW images....LR, On1 RAW, Luminar.....etc.


HTH,

C


----------



## SumanV (Apr 14, 2020)

Thanks @jvillain and @cayenne. I will explore them too.

Regards
Suman


----------



## LDS (Apr 14, 2020)

That's because DPP and other tools apply after demosaicing what DPP calls "Picture styles" and Lightroom "Camera Calibration Profiles". Without them, RAW data usually look flat and desaturated, because they have much more data than any screen can display, and don't store data like the human eye expects. Demosaicing rebuilds each pixel RGB data from the Bayer array, but those are still raw data. Styles/profiles remap those data (like ICC profiles do) to deliver a good starting point - especially contrast and saturation. More that one profile can be made for different kind of images. Profiles are camera nodel-dependent, and if you're very picky, dependent on each camera so you create profiles for each camera.

Free software like Rawtherapee may take a far longer time to fully support a camera - that's why it advises about "If you have an ICC or DCP input profile for your CR3-producing camera, you will need to point RawTherapee to it manually (Color tab > Color Management > Input Profile > Custom)."

Specific or missing profiles can usually be created using a calibrated color target like X-Rite Colorcheker Passport or the like. The procedure is here:






How to create DCP color profiles - RawPedia







rawpedia.rawtherapee.com





Feel free to make one and share it with other RawTherapee users, that's after all what Open Source is for.


----------



## SumanV (Apr 14, 2020)

LDS said:


> That's because DPP and other tools apply after demosaicing what DPP calls "Picture styles" and Lightroom "Camera Calibration Profiles". Without them, RAW data usually look flat and desaturated, because they have much more data than any screen can display, and don't store data like the human eye expects. Demosaicing rebuilds each pixel RGB data from the Bayer array, but those are still raw data. Styles/profiles remap those data (like ICC profiles do) to deliver a good starting point - especially contrast and saturation. More that one profile can be made for different kind of images. Profiles are camera nodel-dependent, and if you're very picky, dependent on each camera so you create profiles for each camera.
> 
> Free software like Rawtherapee may take a far longer time to fully support a camera - that's why it advises about "If you have an ICC or DCP input profile for your CR3-producing camera, you will need to point RawTherapee to it manually (Color tab > Color Management > Input Profile > Custom)."
> 
> ...



Thanks @LDS. I don't have the resources to make a ICC/DCP profile for the camera for now. I will do it when the lockdown ends. I understand that these profiles are for color calibration. The main issue I noticed was that the lack of sharpness in Rawtherapee (I visualized the RAW data in Rawdigger too). 

Regards
Suman


----------

